# Pressemeldung: Newsletter Juli 2014;  Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V.



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

Pressemeldung

Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V. 


Newsletter :: Juli 2014 

Liebe Anglerinnen und Angler, liebe Naturinteressierte,
der LSFV Newsletter soll Sie ab sofort regelmäßig über aktuelle Geschehnisse im Verband und in der Angel- und Naturschutzszene informieren. 
Dazu kommen news, Tipps, weblinks und neue Publikationen zu den Themen Angeln, Fischerei, Artenvielfalt, Gewässerschutz und einiges mehr.

Leiten Sie den Newsletter gerne weiter oder melden Sie sich über den link unten ab, wenn Sie ihn nicht mehr empfangen möchten. Eine angenehme Lektüre wünscht Ihr LSFV! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LSFV Delegation in Berlin Wasserkraft & Fischartenschutz 
LSFV-Delegation beim Ministerium für Wirtschaft und Energie in Berlin*





Eine Delegation des LSFV Niedersachsen (im Bild: Heinz Pyka, Werner Klasing, Dr. Matthias Emmrich, Foto: Thomas Klefoth) diskutierte mit hochrangigen Mitarbeitern des Bundesministeriums für Wirtschaft und Energie (BMWi), u.a der Leiterin des Referates Erneuerbare Energien, Frau Ministerialrätin Dr. Karin Freier und ihrem Mitarbeiter, Herrn Konrad Hölzl, über das Thema: 
Fischbestände und Wasserkraft im "Erneuerbare Energien Gesetz (EEG)".

Dabei stellte der LSFV seine Position zur Nutzung der Wasserkraft im Rahmen des EEG vor.
Auf Einladung des LSFV nahm auch die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, teil, die die Unterredung fachlich unterstützte (links im Bild). 
Wichtigste Ergebnisse: Die Vertreter des Ministeriums erkennen aufgrund der ökologischen Schäden durch Wasserkraftanlagen akuten Handlungsbedarf. Sie schätzen den Beitrag der Wasserkraft als zu gering ein, um sie wie bisher zu fördern. Der Dialog mit den Verbänden soll intensiviert und Forschungsprojekte zur Verbesserung des Fischauf- und abstieges finanziell gefördert werden.

Mehr auf der LSFV website.
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Binnenfischereiordnung
LSFV bringt Forderungen ein*

Zur Feinabstimmung der Novellierung der Binnenfischereiordnung für Niedersachsen hatte das LAVES (Niedersächsisches Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit) eingeladen. 
Präsident Werner Klasing, die Verbandsbiologen Thomas Klefoth und Matthias Emmrich und LSFV-Rechtsanwalt Jan-Martin Fett präsentierten Forderungen des LSFV, die in Zusammenarbeit mit den Bezirken erarbeitet wurden. 
Wir werden über den weiteren Verlauf und die Ergebnisse der Diskussionen berichten.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Neuer und alter LSFV Schatzmeister Neuer Schatzmeister* 
Günther Pöschl übernimmt Amt von Hans-Werner Seifert 
Auf der Mitgliederversammlung am 18. Mai 2014 in Aurich wurde Günter Pöschl zum neuen Schatzmeister gewählt.

Der gelernte Groß- und Außenhandelskaufmann arbeitete mehr als 10 Jahre beim Noddeutschen Lloyd als Zahlmeister und in der Finanzabteilung, war danach 20 Jahre für die kaufmännische Verwaltung eines Firmenkonsortiums verantwortlich und schließlich Geschäftsführer einer Entsorgungsfirma. Der 72 Jährige ist seit sieben Jahren 1. Kassenwart im Anglerverein Achim e.V. und wohnt in Delmenhorst. Pöschl löst Hans-Werner Seifert ab, der aus gesundheitlichen Gründen sein Amt zur Verfügung gestellt hatte. Herzlich willkommen!

Einen Kurzbericht zur JHV finden Sie hier.
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?op...ersammlung-2014&catid=13:aktuelles&Itemid=129


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*100 Jahre BVO 
Festakt in der Nordseehalle in Emden *

Am 01. Juni feierte Niedersachsens mitgliederstärkster Angelverein, der Bezirksfischereiverein für Ostfriesland (BVO), sein 100-jähriges Bestehen – wir gratulieren!

Den knapp 10.000 Anglern (darunter fast 850 Jugendliche!) stehen in Ostfriesland 155 Gewässer zur Verfügung, davon 700 km Fluss- und Kanalstrecken und 1100 ha Binnenseen, Kolke und ehemalige Bodenabbaugewässer. Seit über 50 Jahren gibt es eine enge Zusammenarbeit mit den Berufsfischern. So auch bei der weithin bekannten Fischzucht des Vereins: allein 3-6 Millionen Hechte erbrüten die BVOler jedes Jahr.

http://www.bvo-emden.de/index.php 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Restexemplare: LSFV T-Shirt
Mit Fanggarantie...

Das gute Stück kann über die LSFV Geschäfststelle zum Preis von
15,00 EURO zzgl. Versandkosten bestellt werden.
Farbe: navy, Baumwolle, BIO-Qualität, Fair Trade, Größen M - XXL.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* 
Sie haben die Pest? 
Wir haben (vielleicht) die Lösung.*

Wir suchen Vereine, die Gewässer bewirtschaften mit starkem Bewuchs durch die Wasserpest (Elodea canadensis). Die Mitarbeiter des LSFV bereiten derzeit einen Förderantrag vor für einen Feldversuch, der dazu beitragen könnte, solche Verkrautungsprobleme einfach und relativ kostengünstig zu beheben. 
Wenn Ihre Vereinsgewässer betroffen sind, melden Sie sich bitte schnellstmöglich bei Thomas Klefoth:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7&Itemid=118


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mein Gewässer. Meine Kumpels. Mein Verein. 
LSFV-Vereine im Porträt*

Unser Newsletter soll zukünftig als Start einer Serie jeweils einen der über 300 Mitgliedsvereine des LSFV vorstellen. 
Von Anekdoten aus der Vereinschronik, tollen Typen und gigantischen Fängen, von Lieblingsangelplätzen und Experten-Tipps bis zu Aktivitäten im Natur- und Artenschutz und Angeboten für Kinder und Jugendliche: 

Was macht Ihren Verein so besonders?
Welche Gewässer bewirtschaften Sie?
Wieso lohnt es sich, bei Ihnen Mitglied zu werden? 
Melden Sie sich bitte bei Florian Möllers, wenn Sie mitmachen möchten!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine...Termine...Termine 
*
11.10.2014, 10.00 Uhr – 16.00 Uhr Freizeitheim Döhren, – „Recht für Angelvereine“
Mehr in Kürze.

04.07.2014, 18.00 Uhr TV Beitrag über die Casting- und Turnierwurfsportler des Sportfischerverein Hameln und Umgegend e.V. bei RTL Nord („Elliot unterwegs“)

05.+06.07.2014, Fishing Masters Show mit mehr als 60 Angelexperten zu Gast am Köstersee in Wehnden (Bad Zwischenahn) in Niedersachsen.

11.07.–13.07.2014, Landesverbands Jugendfischertage in Emden
Ein cooles Wochenende rund ums Angeln für Kids und Jugendliche. Anmeldeschluss ist der 01. Juli!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Newsletter Juli 2014;  Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V*

Sehe ich es richtig, das es der erste (mir bekannte) Newsletter ist, den man nicht abonnieren kann? Oder finde ich diesen nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Newsletter Juli 2014;  Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V*

Das soll noch kommen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Newsletter Juli 2014;  Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V*

Was ist denn das Knatschbunte ganz links im Bild ?

Herrschaftszeiten, der Adler auf dem Schild sieht aus, als wolle er sich den Finger in den Hals halten. Ob das nun an der "geschickt" blau abgesetzten Scheintaille des "Rote-Husaren-Oberteils" liegt, oder an den unsagbar peinlichen Kaugummischuhen, wer weiß.

So in einem Ministerium aufzutauchen, da darf einem fast nix mehr peinlich sein.#d

Jetzt fühle ich mich als Angler nichtmal mehr optisch gut vertreten.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Newsletter Juli 2014;  Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V*

Immer wieder lobenswert, wie uns der LSFV auf den neuesten Stand bringt.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So in einem Ministerium aufzutauchen, da darf einem fast nix mehr peinlich sein.#d



Das gilt aber nach meiner Auffassung für fast alle, wobei Frau Dr. als Berufspolitikerin mit sicherlich entsprechendem Dress im Schrank aber hier nun mit Abstand wirklich den Adler abknallt*!

Das Outfit Letzterer wirkt jedenfalls alles andere als professionell, um ernst genommen zu werden! Oh man!

Das gab bestimmt Schenkelklopfer im Ministerium!

*Man munkelt, der Adler sei eher durch dadurch verursachte Blendung genau da gegen die Mauer geknallt!


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Newsletter Juli 2014;  Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Knatschbunte ganz links im Bild ?
> 
> Herrschaftszeiten, der Adler auf dem Schild sieht aus, als wolle er sich den Finger in den Hals halten. Ob das nun an der "geschickt" blau abgesetzten Scheintaille des "Rote-Husaren-Oberteils" liegt, oder an den unsagbar peinlichen Kaugummischuhen, wer weiß.
> 
> ...



Ähnliche Gedanken hegte ich auch.
Die rote Krawatte ist aber auch der letzte Schrei vom Ramschtisch aus den 80igern.


----------



## mathei (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Newsletter Juli 2014;  Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e.V*

sieht irgendwie etwas bedröppelt aus.ober werne gerade gesagt hat, du bekommst erstmal keine kohle mehr. wer weis wer weis


----------

